# Hay storage (mt)



## HBR (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a small farm apprx. 5 miles south on HWY 59 of Miles City, MT (59301). We raise irrigated alfalfa and typically sell it locally however with the demand this year I have had a lot of inquires on our hay. My question is does anyone need to store hay in our location? We would offer storage, loading and unloading. We are along a very busy trucking route (HWY 59). These trucks are hauling materials to the Bakken Oilfield and typically use HWY59.

I have no idea if this appeals to anyone but I thought I would put it out there.
Thnx.


----------

